# Hwy 39/East Fork/GMR loop



## SSkinny (Feb 13, 2005)

i was thinking of starting to do this loop. 

i live off the rio hondo river bed in downey and was planning to ride up the rio hondo to beverly and then head up the san gab path to hwy 39. 

from there, climb hwy 39 to east fork and loop around to gmr and sierra madre blvd and back home. 

does anyone here know the mileage/elevation gain for the hwy 39/east fork/gmr loop???

thanks in advance.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

If I remember correctly, it's a 38 mile loop from Encanto Park in Duarte, with 3,400' of climbing.


----------



## SSkinny (Feb 13, 2005)

hmmmm....nice. 

so roughly 38 mile, plus about 15 mile there and back....a nice 70 miler!!!

hmmm.....now i wonder if i can hack it on the fixie?

i shall try this weekend if i am not riding the santa monicas on my mtb.

thanks!!!


----------

